

Next version of Microsoft SQL Server Announced - "Denali" comes in 2011 - ScottWhigham
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/add-denali-to-the-microsoft-sql-server-roadmap/5288

======
gilaniali
Denali... or Denial?

